# Sad New about Dmitri Hvorostovsky



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

From yesterday's New York Times:

_Dmitri Hvorostovsky Cancels Appearances for Brain Tumor Treatment

The celebrated Russian baritone Dmitri Hvorostovsky has a brain tumor and has canceled all engagements through the end of August, according to an announcement posted Wednesday on his website.

"He has recently been suffering from serious health issues, and a brain tumor has just been diagnosed," the statement said. "Although his voice and vocal condition are normal, his sense of balance has been severely affected."

The site said that he would begin treatment this week and that he remains "very optimistic for the future."

Mr. Hvorostovsky, one of the best-loved baritones in the world, is still scheduled to appear in September at the Metropolitan Opera in a star-filled production of Verdi's "Il Trovatore," featuring Anna Netrebko as Leonora._


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

Brain tumor? Oh my God, that's terrible news indeed, I wish him all the best for a quick recovery!


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Cavaradossi said:


> From yesterday's New York Times:
> 
> _Dmitri Hvorostovsky Cancels Appearances for Brain Tumor Treatment
> 
> ...


This is really sad news - The man has worked hard and has a reputation to be reckoned with. I wish his doctors to have the skill sets necessary to relieve the man of an otherwise terminal condition.

Vaya con Dios, Брать мой...........


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sad news indeed. I do hope he has a full recovery


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

Not all brain tumors are necessarily terminal or untreatable. Let's hope he has one of the more treatable conditions.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Hopefully he can make a full recovery. Such a wonderful singer.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That's terrible! What a shock.

I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I wish him well and hope there is encouraging news before too long.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

OMG, I just hope it's a benign tumour, but OMG it does not seem so, Good luck Dimitri! Hope you get over this!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's the latest article I could find. (Note the article says "_possibly_ malignant"):

http://www.classicalite.com/article...ky-seeks-cancer-treatment-london-hospital.htm

I do hope and pray the situation's not all that dire.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Best wishes to Dmitri and his family during this difficult time. I'm just starting to get past my "tenors only" approach to male opera singers, and I'm finding that he has some wonderful work.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> Here's the latest article I could find. (Note the article says "_possibly_ malignant"):
> 
> http://www.classicalite.com/article...ky-seeks-cancer-treatment-london-hospital.htm
> 
> I do hope and pray the situation's not all that dire.


I am sorry for Dimitri, but I really hope he'll conquer this ugly disease. I had it in my family, and I know how difficult it could be, still complete remission could come. Just have hope, as miracles do happen! I have a cousin who had lung cancer 14 years ago. He is OK right now...
But I have a problem...what are the condolences addressed at the end of this article. As far as I knew this term is used after someone dies...zzz


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

According to some very recent online sources, Dmitri's doing well. Apparently, he's receiving either radiation or chemotherapy treatment, is no longer having balance problems, and has even given a recital. I feel quite relieved to hear he's making progress as I was seriously worried about him.

*Edited to add:* I also learned that, very often, benign brain tumors (which are quite common, apparently) are treated the same way as cancerous ones. None of the online sources I saw mentioned Dmitri as having "cancer" -- just a "tumor," so it does sound like it might be non-cancerous.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, this is good, at least apparently the tumour has reacted to the treatment. I knew about his recital at the Russian Embassy.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I really hope these reports are true.
If so, what a load off my mind.
I will look forward to seeing him in the Met opening season in _Il trovatore._


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Any further updates?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Sonata said:


> Any further updates?


His website says that the treatments have yielded good results so far and that he'll be appearing in IL TROVATORE at the Met soon: http://hvorostovsky.com/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Dimi hit it out of the ballpark at the _IL trovatore_ prima the other evening. He sang better than he ever did in his career. The audience received him with a myriad of applause and at the final curtain call, in an unprecedented moment, each orchestra member tossed him a yellow rose onto the stage. The applause was deafening.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish we could change this thread title because every time I see there's a new post, for an instant I fear it's... more sad news. (Instead of the relatively happy news we have been getting lately)


----------

